
Developers should think like end users – the one I often missed too - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/why-developers-should-think-like-end-users/
======
ohiovr
Observe your users actually using the software. Don't interfere while they
stumble on parts of it. Slickify it and polish it. If the user no longer
stumbles the changes are an improvement.

